# Steampunk (Spitfire Audio - HZ01 percussion Demo) youtube: Inside the track.



## Ryan (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi there
Guess what? 

This is my second score using the HZ01 - London Ensemble

 
http://youtu.be/RI6RV8Friok



I've added a non-master and a new master. Hope that helps. 
https://soundcloud.com/ryan1986/sets/ka ... -steampunk

[flash width=450 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F16018078&secret_url=false[/flash]


Spitfire Audio samples only! 

Synths: Microkorg, Massive

Screen-cast: Inside the track comes later. 

Best
Ryan


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: Kai-Anders Ryan - Steampunk (Spitfire Audio - HZ01 percussion Demo)*

Nicely done. In general I think the production is good, although I think it might be a tad overcompressed? (Personal preference). The strings sound good, so does the percussion :D . End of the piece sounds a bit abrupt, to me.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: Kai-Anders Ryan - Steampunk (Spitfire Audio - HZ01 percussion Demo)*



Jordan Gagne @ 29/11/2013 said:


> Nicely done. In general I think the production is good, although I think it might be a tad overcompressed? (Personal preference). The strings sound good, so does the percussion :D . End of the piece sounds a bit abrupt, to me.



Thanks! 
ohh, I need to look into the mastering again. The end is not done.


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: Kai-Anders Ryan - Steampunk (Spitfire Audio - HZ01 percussion Demo)*

LIKE!

I thought the B sec. (0:41) could have used some more elements, but it is otherwise very good.

Cheers.


----------



## ryans (Nov 29, 2013)

Nice work. Strings are sounding very good and the percussion works well.

I agree it does sound slightly overcompressed in parts.

Ryan


----------



## Ryan (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you guys! Much appreciated. Sable is fantastic!! Those strings are good. Looking forward to their new symphonic strings. 

I´m gonna upload a non-master version. Maybe that one is a bit better.

Thanks. 

Best
Ryan


----------



## Ryan (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Kai-Anders Ryan - Steampunk (Spitfire Audio - HZ01 percussion Demo) New mix.-*

Here you guys go. 

The first in line is a non-master. The second is a new master. and the third is the old one.

https://soundcloud.com/ryan1986/sets/ka ... -steampunk

[flash width=450 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F16018078&secret_url=false[/flash]

I'm gonna make a scrrencast of this track inside of cubase tomorrow. 

Best
Ryan


----------



## Ryan (Dec 4, 2013)

Video: Inside the track

 
http://youtu.be/RI6RV8Friok


----------

